# Never Ending Cheat



## Flareth (Jun 23, 2010)

It's exactly what it says on the tin. 

Okay, I'll post a beginning of a "cheat" for Pokemon. And you guys carry it on. A neverending cheat.....I know we had this game but it hasn't been posted in in like a year so.

Let's GO!

-----------

Start a new game. You must be a female character. Name the character...


----------



## mehisfishtaco (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeffree, but with a 3 instead of the first 'e'. Then name your rival...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 23, 2010)

...Pickle. Your starter should be...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 23, 2010)

...a Mudkip, and it must be...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2010)

...A shiny mudkip with a naive nature. Name it...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 23, 2010)

....I Liek Mudkipz, So Does Saix. You wouldn't usually be able to name it that, but you're allowed to because of the cheat. Then....


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 23, 2010)

Transform your Mudkip into a Mew, while...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2010)

..running through the grass at sunset. After talking to Youngster Joey 300 times on the phone...


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

...before he finally says "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I LIKE SHORTS FFFFFF" and he tells you to go to...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2010)

...the nearest Pokemon center and pick up a...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 24, 2010)

...half a bulbasaur, so that he can...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2010)

...fuse it to half of a magikarp, therefore creating a bulbakarp, which...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 24, 2010)

which will evolve into Gyrasaur at the level of 10, allowing you to...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2010)

...take it to the dragonite statue in the basement of...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 24, 2010)

...the cave.  which was created because of the cheat.  the cave contains....


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

...One Shiny Spiridcass jus inside the entrence. When you catch it, as you must have an animal nature to control it, you must...


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

...put it in the daycare together with an eevee so that...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

...You can obtain the Sacred Egg, which you must hold...


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

...with you for 3 days, after which it hatches into...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 25, 2010)

100 master balls, in which half are usable for catching.  the other half contain...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 25, 2010)

...level 1 Caterpie. Use ten of the level 1 Caterpie to.....


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

...fight your rival. He'll be impressed by your guts and give you...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 25, 2010)

...a sandwich. Use this sandwich to...


----------



## Starly (Jun 25, 2010)

...eat a kitten burger and...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 25, 2010)

...then you will fall through a hole. Feel for a door. When you open it, outside will be...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

...three houses. Enter the first house on the left and speak to the blind midget named Bobby. He will...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...kill you. You will go to Hell. You must find Ted Bundy, and tell him you seek his wisdom and advice. He will reply...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

..."GO AWAY" and throw a shoe at you. Take this shoe to...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

....Cleveland. As in the city. Yes, Cleveland. GO THERE NOW! Then....


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...lie down in the street until you are run over by...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

...a marching band. If you break a rib, sue them. Use the money to...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

...get yourself your own television show. The show should be about...


----------



## The Meme (Jun 26, 2010)

...Cannibalism. When the show becomes famous, invite...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...Hillary Clinton to your "MY SHOW IS FAMOUS" party. She won't come. This will make you spiral into a deep depression where you get hooked on...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

...The Drew Carey Show. You must now...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

...stalk Queen Latifah until you get her phone number. Call her between the hours of 8:00 and 9:00 pm on a saturday night and arrange...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...a massive all-male orgy at her house for this Friday at 8 PM. When you show up naked, you are surprised to find...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

...Dick Cheney. If you don't tell anyone he was there, he promises to give you...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jun 26, 2010)

...Seven gold Nuggets. Go to the nearest Pokémart, where the clerk will refuse to let you sell them and you must...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

...kill him. Hide the body in a freezer and when the cops arrive pretend you are...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...a Jewish...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

...President. then throw a...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

...hissy fit about how Plankton never can get the secret formula. This unlocks a cutscene where....


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...a Jewish...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

...comedian makes cracks about a Caterpie. After the cutscene, it is revealed that....


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...the Caterpie was, in fact, a Weedle. You must go to his home in Hell and...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

....kidnap him and take him to unfortunately named towns all across the U.S.

Stop in....


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...Dickshooter, Idaho, for some...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

...potatoes. Go to the nearest grocery store and....


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

.... throw him through the window. buy a used version of a potato and start a new game. you must be a boy named...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

...Frank. You will start off in Saffron town, and....


----------



## The Meme (Jun 26, 2010)

...live in a house shaped like a...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

...pineapple. Annoy your neighbor Squidward. He will say.....


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 26, 2010)

"Die, you damned sponge!!". You must fight him. He is level 44, and your sole Pokemon is a...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2010)

....Magikarp named Steve. Use...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...Splash. Your splash will cause a giant tidal wave in Bikini Bottom, causing extreme destruction to...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2010)

...The Chum Bucket. Grab Plankton's unconcious body and....


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...touch it inappropriately. This will transport you to the SS Anne where you must...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...crash the boat into Lt. Surge's gym. When he comes outside...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...blame a Jewish...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...blind...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...sailor, named Mr. Briney. He will...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...give you TM 38.5, which is...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...Slam. Teach it to a Kangaskhan, which MUST be level 42 and nicknamed...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...LEEROY JENKINS. Train him to level 100 by only defeating magikarps, and then...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...catch one of the Magikarps. Put it in the day-care until it has exactly 9,001 exp., and then...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...take it to Vegeta and ask him what its power level is. Several pissed off forum members will arrive and give you a long lecture about how old that meme is. You must...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2010)

...punch yourself in the face. You must then have a flashback about....


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2010)

getting punched in the face. You must catch a Hitmonchan and...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 27, 2010)

...Have him punch your game into oblivion. trade it in for a copy of HeartGold. then....


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...attempt to start up a new game, and find that...


----------



## The Meme (Jun 27, 2010)

...Error 404 has occurred. You must then...


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2010)

Restart the game again. It will be Soul Silver now. Your starter must be a...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

...Dragonair. Its moveset will have exactly 12 moves which are Aeroblast, Whirlwind, Tail Whip...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 27, 2010)

...Splash, Splash, Splash, Splash, Splash, Splash, Splash, Splash,and (you guessed it,) Explosion. then you must promptly...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 27, 2010)

...do the kirby dance EXACTLY 347 times. kirby will come and eat you, turning him into...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 27, 2010)

...a Dead kirby. Catch it and you will get sued by....


----------



## The Meme (Jun 27, 2010)

... the monopoly man, for you were playing soul silver on park place. You now owe him...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 27, 2010)

...a lifetime supply of corn flakes. buy them from the mall in lilycove, where you will fall off the roof and land on...


----------



## NismoZ (Jun 27, 2010)

... A mailbox. When the police try to arrest you for crushing a mailbox, you...


----------



## The Meme (Jun 27, 2010)

...run to the nearest wi-fi hotspot. On the GTS you need to obtain a ...


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2010)

spinarak, which must be level...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...three, and trade over a shiny rayquaza for it. Then proceed to...


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2010)

Level the Spinarak to level 101 using Rare candies ONLY OBTAINED BY A SHUCKLE. If they are not made from a Shuckle...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...the game will reset. Use this spinarak to beat the entire pokemon league, then...


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2010)

Evolve it into Ledian with the Dawn stone. Then...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 27, 2010)

...press the button labeled DO NOT PRESS. your DS will explode ,and signal...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 27, 2010)

(signal) beam will be the only move your Mudkip (yes the Mudkip comes back, and now you're playing the english version of Green version) knows, which will let you...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2010)

...turn into a pigeon. Use your pigeon powers to...


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2010)

Fly into Gamestop, and steal a Platinum game. Then..


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2010)

...eat the card. This will give you the ability to...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

...Get past the security guard in the Lavender Town Radio Tower. When you reach the top floor, you will meet...


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2010)

Giovanni. He's a ghost, as he commited suicide in Soul Silver. He will...


----------



## The Meme (Jun 28, 2010)

...Lure into a state of hypnosis. He will ask you to...


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2010)

revive Team Rocket. If you say yes, he will give you...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

...A poke ball with a rock inside it. if you say no, he will...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 28, 2010)

...disappear into mist. Dive into the mist and you will...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

...Find a door labeled "COOKIES". if you open it, you will see...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 28, 2010)

...brownies and Cynthia going nuts. She will try...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 28, 2010)

...to eat them. if you let her, she will give you the key to a bathroom stall which has "beware of the lepoard" written on it. inside, you will find...


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 28, 2010)

... a naked pervert with leopard spots tattooed all over his/her body. Proceed to talk to said pervert. He/she will then... (i know where most of you are following my train of thought ;D)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 28, 2010)

...turn out to be completely normal and tell you how to get out. Follow their advice and...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

..you will be stolen away by a drifloon. it will take you to...


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2010)

The underworld, where darkrai tyranically rules and deals out pain and misery. A little cute Misdreavus will approach you and...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 28, 2010)

ask you to legally change your name to 'Steve.' if you do it...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

...you will forever burn in the fires of hell. change it to bob instead, and then...


----------



## The Meme (Jun 28, 2010)

... go to a convention of people named Bob. There you will meet...


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2010)

Darkrai, who will approach you and ask why you didn't change your name to Steve. The Bobs will be angry, and they will form an angry mob. You must then...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2010)

...give them a link to TvTropes. That will cause...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

..the implosion of all their heads. this means...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jun 28, 2010)

...You win! (Not).  Really, you are sent to a land full of purple Sneasels, all of which are eating a tin of kippers...


----------



## Leaftail (Jun 28, 2010)

...which are expired, thus killing all the purple Sneasels due to food poisoning. Then you escape by jumping into a...


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2010)

Pelippers beak, who will fly you back to the underworld, dumping you off and flying away to take the souls of the Sneasels. The Sneasels are angry, and blame you for their death, so to escape alive you must...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 28, 2010)

...distract them with Lolcat pictures and jump into the ocean. Dive to the bottom and seek...


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2010)

Clamperl's pearl, as it is magical and will soothe the Sneasels souls. To defeat the Clamperl and steal its pearl you must...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2010)

....type @[=g3,8d]\&fbb=-q]/hk%fg followed by the delete key, which will cause...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 28, 2010)

a glitch that will start a cutscene where the clamperl explodes in an enormous fireball, which wasn't actually programmed into the game. to escape with the pearl unharmed, you must...


----------



## Leaftail (Jun 28, 2010)

...sing the national anthem of Canada in French. When you get to the fifth line, the pearl will begin to...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jun 28, 2010)

...bubble over and turn into a Scyther, thusly causing...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2010)

...a Caterpie to explode, sending you to....


----------



## Mai (Jun 28, 2010)

A land of angry Butterfree, where they use Poison Powder on you and constantly attack, giving you an Oran Berry when necessary to prolong your torment. To encourage the Beedrill to save you you must...


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2010)

....make an one-liner and do a glasses pull, which will cause....


----------



## werefish5 (Jun 29, 2010)

...explosive lawyers to surround you, shooing away the butterfree, which will drop a...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 30, 2010)

...Giant Metapod on top of you. you must...


----------



## werefish5 (Jun 30, 2010)

...attack it with a grass attack and KO it, or else it will...


----------



## Mai (Jun 30, 2010)

Crush you. Now that it's KOed, slip out from under it and...


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 30, 2010)

...make a hole in it. The metapod contains a paralell dimention containing...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 30, 2010)

...blimps. go find walter bishop, and ask him for...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jun 30, 2010)

...5 kilos of chopped meats.  He will deny, causing...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 1, 2010)

A Driflblim to descend on you, and turn you into a ghost. you must then...


----------



## werefish5 (Jul 1, 2010)

...haunt your rivel, who will eventually tell you where to find the...


----------



## Mai (Jul 1, 2010)

spoon, which you must return to the Kadabra or else...


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 1, 2010)

A Dragonair will kidnap you and take you to the Skies ruled by an evil Groudon (return the spoon and the Dragonair kidnaps you anyway), and you are savaged by a Kyorge, which will send you into PMD Core, a hack of PMD Sky, where you are a Lvl 1 Caterpie with a mental Lvl 1 Dratini, and then you must...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 1, 2010)

...use Nightmare on a Shuckle.  But before you do that, you must...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 1, 2010)

...eat an Escape Orb and get indigestion, thus causing...


----------



## HotTorchic (Jul 1, 2010)

...your face to become green so that a group of tsutaja (they exist because of the cheat) thinks that you're one of them and take you to their sacred temple of Ryujin where...


----------



## Mai (Jul 1, 2010)

They ask you to evolve for them since they don't know what the look like when evolved. When you evolve into a Metapod, they...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 1, 2010)

turn you giant and take you back in time to get KO'd by yourself. after your past self goes into the parallel universe, an army of flaming makees will bronze your body into a statue. you will stay that way for 50 years. by then, pokemon will be WAY out of style. you must...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 1, 2010)

..sell all of your pokemon memorabilia and build a time machine, and go to the year..


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 2, 2010)

...2010, then kill all Tsutarja for what they did, meet up with the Dratini (at level 2) and set off to the Land of Evil to kill Game Freak, but you encounter an evil, mental, psycho Pokemon called a...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2010)

Hypno. He will eat your soul, making you non-existent, but this is okay because...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 2, 2010)

you're nonexsistance alows you to go and steal all the badges however...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

Sabrina catches on and alerts me, so now...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2010)

You've got a christian and an angel after you at the same time, but luckily you still have your mudkip that knows signal beam...


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 2, 2010)

...but it turns into a Meowth with Pay Day and Pickup! You quickly dispatch of your stalkers and take all the money, but...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

...The cake turns out to be a lie and Groudon eats your soul. Then, you turn into a Shedinja...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 3, 2010)

..And get killed by a sandstorm. someone looks into the hole on the back of your dead carcass, and...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

...You steal their soul and turn into a Dragonite with severe brain damage. You start using...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2010)

...Dragonbreath on some Weedle. The Weedle respond by....


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 3, 2010)

....Screaming WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDLEDLEDLE! this causes your...


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 3, 2010)

...brain to implode, and you are turned into a Male Skitty by the name of Pants. Now you must...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 3, 2010)

find a sunstone so you can evolve into a Sunflora with Ice Beam, which will be so contradictive that...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2010)

...you'll fart a stork. Grab that stork and...


----------



## Missile (Jul 3, 2010)

...Run in circles. You go insane,not knowing what to do. Then,you MUST sell all the sellable items (+ the stork) in your bag. Lose all the battles you get into,so you have no more money. After that,use a Mist Stone and evolve into a Lvl.138 Charcolt. Go to the top of Mt.Silver and...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 3, 2010)

press up down left A B B A up left left left left down up right right up right down left up right right down left up.  This will cause...


----------



## Missile (Jul 3, 2010)

...Red to turn around and wonder WTF you're doing. After that,he sends out a shiny Lvl.9001 Mudkip. And the Mudkip says...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 3, 2010)

So, uhh, I herd u leik Mudkipz.  So, yeahhh, uhh, wanna get a cup of coffee?  No, Whatev. You know you want this. You know what? I'm too good for you.  You can't have this.  You ain't good enough!  This freaks you out, causing you to...


----------



## Magikarp (Jul 3, 2010)

punch the mudkip...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 3, 2010)

...which explodes...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2010)

...and the ashes turn into a cat named Fred...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

...who is really a phoenix in disguise, and then several Groudon land on the Prime Minister's front lawn. This causes you to...


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 3, 2010)

...kill Red, then use a Weird Stone on both Ho-Oh and Lugia to merge them into Hogia, then you must go kill Groudon, who explodes, and you...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 4, 2010)

...die from the explosion. the game will go to a black screen that says "the end." you must smash your game out of rage, but not your ds. buy a flash card and download a badly made romhack. put it on your ds. when you turn it on...


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 4, 2010)

...you will have to play a hack of the -totally awesome- PMD Blue, named PMD Yellow, in which you play as a mental Pikachu with a partner Pokemon known as...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

...Hogia, who really just wants to de-mentalise that Pikachu. The two of you walk through a place known as Cobalt Cave, where...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 4, 2010)

..the game tranforms into a prescreening copy of Pokemon Black. you must...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

...locate Reshiram, who stares at you blankly before handing you a baby Lugia. With this Lugia, you must...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 4, 2010)

.. do a barrel roll. then...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 4, 2010)

locate the cake which is... (God I hope somebody gets the reference)


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 4, 2010)

...a lie. instead, bake one yourself. to do so, use a rawst berry and a leppa berry, and put them in a pokeblock maker. out will come cake. give the cake to...


----------



## Mai (Jul 4, 2010)

The baby Lugia, who will then...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 4, 2010)

...eat everything in your inventory, except for...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 5, 2010)

...your Max Repel, because it tastes horrible. Lugia will then...


----------



## Enkoe (Jul 5, 2010)

...get a uncurable sickness. You must find the Blue Ariados for the antidote, but then Dialga ambushes you. To escape him, you must...


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2010)

*Tell him that you are here to destroy time. He will get angry and even more dangerous, turning into Primal Dialga, which will make him crazy and innaccurate. You can escape if you are careful. Now you must help Dialga regain his sanity by...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 7, 2010)

...Feeding him a poffin made from a Jacoba berry, An Enigma berry, a Starf berry and an old boot, all of which must be obtained in pokemon Red. after it is made, you must...


----------



## Mai (Jul 7, 2010)

*Make him throw up and eat it yourself. Then...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 7, 2010)

...you turn into a werewolf and...


----------



## Mai (Jul 7, 2010)

duel with Golbat, who evolves into Cribat and then...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 7, 2010)

...The game Explodes. Purchase Pokemon dfkhfj vversion, which was released in...


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 7, 2010)

February 32, 202020, but for the cheat to work, it must be the Japanese version (some sources say it exists in the German version, but that was discredited). Now, you must go to the nearest...


----------



## Mai (Jul 7, 2010)

Pokemart, and buy a...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 7, 2010)

Rare candy which you use on...


----------



## Mai (Jul 7, 2010)

Arbok, which evolves into...


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 7, 2010)

...Ekans. Use that Ekans to...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 7, 2010)

...lasso up some Miltank.


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 7, 2010)

And then kill all but one. Use that one to...


----------



## Mai (Jul 7, 2010)

get some Moo Moo Milk, then...


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 8, 2010)

...Feed it to a dead Miltank (one that you killed). It will...


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 8, 2010)

...turn into an unholy zombie cow, who will use its magic undead fat chick powers to...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 8, 2010)

...Destroy pallet town. you must fight it. it is at lvl 75 and knows only metronome. after it is dead, you must...


----------



## Mai (Jul 8, 2010)

Confront its ghost. To soothe its spirit you must...


----------



## Elliekat (Jul 8, 2010)

find a Soothe Bell, but it must have been held before by a shiny...


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 8, 2010)

...Mew, or else...


----------



## Mai (Jul 8, 2010)

It will just anger the ghost more. After its spirit is soothed, it will...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 8, 2010)

...give you a banana.. Use the banana to.....


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 8, 2010)

... get an old man to tell you a secret:  the word "Girafarig" is a palindrome. you must use this knowledge and...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 8, 2010)

...buy a vacuum cleaner. Vacuum the streets of....


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 8, 2010)

... Old York city until you find a Lucky Punch, and sell it for 1,000,000 poke. afterwards,...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 8, 2010)

......jump into a sewer, where you will find Jeff Davis in a tutu. Give him....


----------



## Lili (Jul 8, 2010)

...an apricot dipped in poison because he's trying to make a cheap remake of Snow White. He'll give you back...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 9, 2010)

..nothing whatsoever. use your Metang to killl him, and you will find...


----------



## ... (Jul 9, 2010)

...a lampshade of no real significance, which you must deliver to...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 9, 2010)

Murdoc Nickols, who will sing you...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 9, 2010)

...a song about unicorns. During the second verse....


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 9, 2010)

...shoot the president of the republic of the republic of the republic with a camera gun. you will be jumped by...


----------



## Wargle (Jul 9, 2010)

Magikarp who kills you with a gun and you get taken spirit world by Dusknoir and once there you///


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 9, 2010)

Live the banned "electric Soldier Porygon" episode for eternity which...


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2010)

...causes epileptic seizures until cops arrest the man who sold the bootlegged Porygon Event episode to you. But you have to break the bootlegger out of prison by...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 9, 2010)

...using a dictionary, a broken Pokeball, and a can of peas. These objects in union with each other will cause....


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 10, 2010)

..A supernova on the sun, asploding the world. you, luckily, will be on mars, and you must...


----------



## Mai (Jul 10, 2010)

find another planet to live on. Then you will...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 10, 2010)

...find Xemnas sitting there eating a bagel. Tell him....


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 10, 2010)

.. that the cake is a lie, sucking you into a reverse-dimension-space-time-rift-wormhole thingie, sending you to the past. to get back you must...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 11, 2010)

...sing the Harry Potter theme, while...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 11, 2010)

...jigglypuff simultaneously sings the same tune but with the words in reverse order. kick the jigglypuff for making even less sense than you do, and he will land on...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 11, 2010)

...a platform in the middle of the stage and use it's Final Smash, knocking you into the abyss. you must then...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 11, 2010)

....blow a giant bubble using your spit. Use it to catch....


----------



## Cinders (Jul 11, 2010)

a needle, which may be found in the world's largest haystack, which is home to a very dangerous...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 11, 2010)

.....giant rat. You must...


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2010)

Avoid at all costs. To do that and still get the needle, you use...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 11, 2010)

...a magnemite to...


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2010)

draw the needle towards you because it's magnetized. Oh no! It seems the needle is racing at high speed towards you! And it stabbed you! Now you...


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 11, 2010)

Evolve the Magnemite into Bidoof. Normally you wouldn't be able to do that, but if you...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 11, 2010)

...bleed on the Magnemite, it will happen. Use the Bidoof to...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 11, 2010)

.. assault a hobo. the re-invigorated hobo will give you...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 11, 2010)

...a piece of chicken. You msut give this piece of chicken to...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 11, 2010)

...Gamefreak, so they can create a new pokemon called...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 11, 2010)

...mister turtle. to get him, you have to fight the trainer called "crabman" and catch it mid-fight. once you do...


----------



## The Meme (Jul 11, 2010)

... sell it to Pirates. Then Ninjas will..


----------



## Missile (Jul 12, 2010)

... Jump out at you,but when you look closer,It's actually Naruto. Then,you tell him to...


----------



## Lili (Jul 12, 2010)

...go believe in something else. He runs away crying to...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 13, 2010)

Giant Enemy Crab, who screams...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 13, 2010)

"YOU DEFEATED MY FATHER AND MADE A FOX-BOY CRY. WE MUST NOW DO BATTLE!", but before you can fight him, a...


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 13, 2010)

...hundred Bidoofs will fall from the sky. And they're level 9001! :o You have to...


----------



## Mai (Jul 13, 2010)

Throw two Doom Seeds at them. They're now level 8,999 and you can defeat them now by...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 13, 2010)

...throwing them into the sun. to tdo this, you must...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 13, 2010)

...go to Austalia and get...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 14, 2010)

...the Sydney Swans...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

...that grant you one usage of my Soul Crush Jutsu, but it takes 10 years off your Life Span, so as an alternative, you must offer...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 14, 2010)

no offer, but steal a drink from the fountain of youth, but...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 14, 2010)

oh, bad luck!  It appears that the fountain of youth is out of order because...


----------



## Lili (Jul 15, 2010)

...a man crashed a sixteen-wheeler into it. You must fix the truck by...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

...Getting the Spiridcass you obtained earlier and getting it to turn into Jirachi. However, Team Rocket show up and manage to steal the unaware Spiridcass/Jirachi, but you can save him easily enough by...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 15, 2010)

blasting the rockets off again which triggers...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2010)

...a cutscene where a strange winged man comes and asks you for a bra. When the cutscene ends....


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

...He puts his wings back into himself, revealing him to be Christian O'Reilly (me) who wants you to take the bra to Samantha Terra Locke. However, being an ANBU assassin she...


----------



## Wargle (Jul 15, 2010)

kills you ((again)), then when you awake you are in Arceus's Realm and he allows you to return to life to finish the cheat only if...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

...You can acquire an animal nature to grant you usage of a Spiridcass. This is simple, first you need a...


----------



## Wargle (Jul 15, 2010)

life then you...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

Have to get a bottle of...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 15, 2010)

...Arceus's blood. since gods don't bleed, this is impossible. subsitute it for...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 15, 2010)

Magikarp vomit, which is essentially the same, except that it isn't holy, so bring your disgusting bottle to Arceus, which will get Arceus to bless the...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

...Vomit which miraculously turns it super holy and thus...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 15, 2010)

is just right for killing Giratina, which you must do for...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

...Your fist step. Next up, a rampant Dialga. First you need...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2010)

....a stick. Use the stick to...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

...Beat off Team Galactic from that Orb you need to summon Palkia to aid you against the rampant Dialga. Now you have the Orb, next you need...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 15, 2010)

the rest of the orbs. which leads you to...


----------



## Lili (Jul 15, 2010)

...the Tardis, which you have to board and the travel to the dimension that Dialga is in. But you figure out you've instead travelled into the past to find yourself in Nazi Germany! You must take the disguise of...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephen Colbert.  You now can the defeat the Nazis by telling them how awesome America is, and...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 16, 2010)

...then the nazi banker calls and offers you $15,000 of monopoly money. take the deal, and you will be teleported to...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 16, 2010)

Isshu, where you will encounter...


----------



## River (Jul 16, 2010)

a wild mew. Flee from it and take...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 17, 2010)

...your DS, and chuck it out your window. buy a PS3, and...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

...play any game that is likely to produce epileptic seizures. Invite your cousin...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 17, 2010)

Vinny over to play some completely random game. But when you turn on your PS3...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 17, 2010)

it gives him an epilectic seizure. this causes...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2010)

...the video that you recorded of your cousin's seizure to go viral on YouTube, and...


----------



## ... (Jul 18, 2010)

...a glitchy Porygon to send out radio waves across the globes, causing....


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2010)

...air travel to be halted, resulting in...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 18, 2010)

...no otakon this year, which will make anime fans go on an angry rampage, and...


----------



## Hogia (Jul 18, 2010)

...will subsequently throw tons of VCRs at trucks without warning, while the trucks are on fire. This causes...


----------



## Superbird (Jul 18, 2010)

...Satoshi Tajiri, who was in one of the trucks, to...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2010)

...swerve off the road and crash into the president's...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 18, 2010)

Own Pikachu, which will enrage him to the point of...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2010)

...deporting you to China, where you must learn...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 18, 2010)

...how the air travel problem was magically solved. you soon find out...


----------



## ... (Jul 18, 2010)

...that the Porygon who sent out the radio waves was actually...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2010)

...a Russian spy, and the next step in his plan is...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 18, 2010)

to run to Wyoming, sell it to Iceland so they can...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 18, 2010)

have more land, which will allow...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2010)

...Team Rocket to roam freely....


----------



## Zeph (Jul 18, 2010)

...without far of prejudice from weasels and...


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2010)

cats. Persians will then...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2010)

...become profitable, so you make a living selling...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 19, 2010)

...their eyeballs. Now, collect 9001...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2010)

...yen, and buy a soda. Drink it, then...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 19, 2010)

...you will throw it to the ground, as it tastes like crap. purchase a donut instead, and...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 19, 2010)

go play Halo7. Yes, you must invent it first, but...


----------



## Superbird (Jul 19, 2010)

After you play it, Your rival will come up to you and...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 19, 2010)

...say "why would you invent Halo7, rather than buying it when it came out last year?" you realize he's right, so...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 19, 2010)

you must decide to undo this mistake by soft resetting. by the time you've started pressing the buttons, you will realize that you haven't actually been playing the game on a console, and will therefore reset reality. you must now start out as...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 19, 2010)

a Namekian. Your name muse be Kame, or else...


----------



## ... (Jul 19, 2010)

You are likely to be eaten by a grue. Thus, by naming yourself Kame, you....


----------



## Superbird (Jul 19, 2010)

...obtain ultimate, infinite invincibility, which allows you to...


----------



## werefish5 (Jul 20, 2010)

...go to the Tower of Ashes, where you will be attacked by a...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 20, 2010)

..large and freakish...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 20, 2010)

...algebraically challenged...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 20, 2010)

Toddler. His name is Harold, eater of green people. You must offer him a Cacturne in order not  to be...


----------



## Solstice (Jul 20, 2010)

...eaten. You offer him a green colored Magikarp with spikes, and the toddler...


----------



## ... (Jul 20, 2010)

...has a hissy fit about the ugly fish and demands that you bring him a...


----------



## Solstice (Jul 20, 2010)

...Magikarp.You demand that you just gave him one. He then commands for you to bring him a...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 20, 2010)

...Hans Von Hozel fanfic. To get one, you have to...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 20, 2010)

capture a double shiny electrode. To do this, you must...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 20, 2010)

watch Van Helsing 5 times.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 21, 2010)

...you will then explode, and you will be turned into an antimater...


----------



## ... (Jul 21, 2010)

Which immediately flings you into null space for no apparent reason. As you travel through a black hole, you...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 21, 2010)

...Gain an irrational hatred for Rubens Barrichelo. Since you're now the Stig, you must remain silent, however you can talk by...


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

...communicating through the famous Red Gyarados. First you must obtain the Red Gyarados by fighting a...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 21, 2010)

...squirrel and bet 500 acorns on yourself winning. if you do...


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

...win the battle, cash in the acorns for a PokeBall to catch the Red Gyarados in. Then head to the Lake of Rage and...


----------



## ... (Jul 21, 2010)

Try to find the mongo fish by calling for it with a...


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

...flute made of the legendary Azelf's arm. While playing the flute you must...


----------



## ... (Jul 21, 2010)

Pat your head, rub your tummy, jump up and down on one foot while spinning in a circle, and tickle your other foot all at the same time. Once you realize that you've run out of arms, ...


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

...you must use the Azelf arm-flute. Put you break it in the process, and you must replace it with...


----------



## ... (Jul 21, 2010)

A Farfetch'd's leek. To get one, you must...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 22, 2010)

...beat up a Farfetch'd with a Thick Club, which can be obtained by...


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 22, 2010)

Stealing one from a Cubone. The Cubone, already being depressed by watching his mother die in front of him at childhood,...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 22, 2010)

then commits suicide. You must now bring the body to...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 22, 2010)

...a pit, drop it in, take it's club, beat up farfetch'd, take the leek, go to the lake, do the dance, and summon the gyarados. you will now be automatically be teleported back to the toddler, who will now be angry at you for doing what you planned in the first place instead of doing many other unrelated things. you now must...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 22, 2010)

...drink a mug of coffee. Spit it out on....


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2010)

...the toddler, who will cry and call for his father. When his father appears, he will then try to...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 23, 2010)

..Whack you with a billy club. If he succeeds, you will..


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

...most likely fall into a coma. If you fall into a coma you will have a coma-induced fantasy world filled with...


----------



## ... (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweets and joy...and...joyness. After walking across a very splintery bridge, you will arrive at the...


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

...giant prehistoric sea creatures whose name I cannot remember. He will tell you to go to Candy Mountain in a language you cannot understand but a unicorn does. When you reach Candy Mountain...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 23, 2010)

..You will find a rare candy that levels you pokemon up to LVL.9001, and turns it shiny. it is guarded by..


----------



## Rex (Jul 23, 2010)

...MOTHERFUCKING GARY OAK. He will then ask you to...


----------



## werefish5 (Jul 23, 2010)

...dress in a cheerleader outfit and do a dance like the pretty little cheerleader you are. You must not do this, or else...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 23, 2010)

He will walk away with the rare candy, shooting you with a bazooka while shouting:"Smell ya later, motherf*****!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2010)

But you can prevent this by just bunch that whiny little dick in the nose like he deserves and then feed the Rare Candy to...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 23, 2010)

MissingNo.  Which, aside from duplicating your sixth (?) item,...


----------



## werefish5 (Jul 24, 2010)

...will learn splash as all of its moves. To prevent this, you can attempt to...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 24, 2010)

...convince him otherwise, but if you do, you will be vaporized into nothingness. so...


----------



## The Meme (Jul 24, 2010)

...you should probably put on a HAZMAT suit, which you can get from..


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2010)

...The shorts youngster after giving him...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 24, 2010)

...A Master Ball, but you CAN get a hundred more of these anyway from...


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2010)

...the old man who hasn't had his coffee, by...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 24, 2010)

...Mooing at him! Now your next task is...


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2010)

...to go defeat the pokemon leauge 20 more times...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 24, 2010)

...Once you have done this you need to go talk to Proffessor Davies, and he will tell you how to get gloriously shiny hair like his, but only if you can my series of long and complicated challenges first. First challenge is...


----------



## ... (Jul 24, 2010)

You must carry 200 pounds of cheese down a very steep hill using only wooden backpacks held together with spit. If you complete this challenge, you can move on to the second one, which is...


----------



## Starly (Jul 24, 2010)

...where you poo on your computer until it poos back on you and then...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 25, 2010)

...Then you have to do this to each computer in my Pokemon laboratory. Then after you have done this, your 3rd task. You have to deliver...


----------



## HotTorchic (Jul 25, 2010)

a manic monkey to prof. oak. he'll get beaten up by the monkey and drop a...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 25, 2010)

...Request form for information on the Starters I provide a choice of. Once it has been filled in, you must then take it to...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 25, 2010)

....a man wearing a costume chicken head. He will ask...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 25, 2010)

...You to show him them in their original states. As you're not entirely sure who he is, you can instead fob him off with...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 25, 2010)

...saying 'fob fob fob' exactly 8.495 times. he will turn into a real chicken and give you a ninsonysoft multi-game-player, which contains the game....


----------



## Starly (Jul 25, 2010)

...pokemon the complete game which includes every pokemon game in one revamped to 5th gen style and has a new...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 26, 2010)

...Selection of Starters as included in mine and PhaRaoH's custom game. And when you complete the Pokedex you get...


----------



## Missile (Jul 28, 2010)

...nothing but empty promises from all the professors. After that you must...


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

...run away from Professor Araragi, because she scares little children.


----------



## Hogia (Aug 1, 2010)

One hour later, keep running into a wall until a Missingo. appears...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 1, 2010)

and shoot it with a crossbow. This will enable you to...


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Aug 1, 2010)

get an egg which will hatch into....


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 1, 2010)

mewtwo. Having this will cause...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 1, 2010)

...a flying robot shark to fly into the area. Get on it and go to....


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 1, 2010)

Oblivia. to find it, you will need...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 1, 2010)

...a wristwatch and a bag of clams. When you get there...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 1, 2010)

become a pokemon ranger, then go save manaphy, like in that one movie with the guy that was a level ten ranger, and now that you saved manaphy, you can...


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Aug 1, 2010)

now go to Oblivia and when you get there, run around in circles 100 times. This will enable you to....


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 1, 2010)

use the clefairy dance whenever you wish to heal your pokemon, but when you...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 2, 2010)

...lick a doorknob you will explode. this is relevant because...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2010)

there is no button that makes you lick doorknobs. You can make one, though, by...


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Aug 2, 2010)

going back to town and licking a doorknob using....


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2010)

your stylus. However it won't work because you are using...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 2, 2010)

...maxwell's pen. you need to use the pen to create an 'exploding doorknob,' but it won't work because super scribblenauts isn't out yet. you therefore must make a time machine and...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2010)

go to the year 1912. Just because. Pick yourself up something nice. But then get back to business and to to the year...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 3, 2010)

..1998. You must launch yourself into space using...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 3, 2010)

...two eggs and a bucket. to do this, you must...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 3, 2010)

...put the two eggs into that bukcet, which contains Explodium, that jets you...


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Aug 4, 2010)

speeding into space. Having great speed, you will.....


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 4, 2010)

speed completely past your destination which...


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 4, 2010)

You catch a Arceus, so you have to...


----------



## Superbird (Aug 4, 2010)

...use it to get to your destination, and then...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2010)

... the Arceus betrays you, and sends you careening into the deep reaches of space. you hit a comet that contains a Deoxys, and...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 5, 2010)

...J-E-N-O-V-A! This gives you Jenova Cells which now means you are able to solve a very hard puzzle by...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 5, 2010)

... telling it they call you Doctor Worm. Good morning how are you I'm Doctor Worm. But this will get all real doctors mad at you, so you must...


----------



## Superbird (Aug 6, 2010)

...Stab them all with spoons, and then promptly...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

...Go for a pint of good ol' Irish Stout: Guiness! After you drink it properly you must...


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

defeat Giovanni with only four Magikarp level 71 while...


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Aug 6, 2010)

drinking a glass of milk while doing a backflip. To get a glass of milk you need to......


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

defeat Giovanni with 4 level 71 Magikarp. Paradox! However, you can't do that until...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

...Professor Christian Davies finishes his full English breakfast. Once I have... I mean, once he has...


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

warped the dimensions with a bowl of Cocoa Puffs, he must...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

...Send his Terreon off to get help from Samantha Terra Locke so they can...


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

Save the world from the...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 6, 2010)

...Klay aliens who want to tear everyone apart and rebuild them as more evolved people. now you must...


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

Go to the Safari Zone, catch 30 Pokemon in one session, and...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

...Show me and Samantha all your Fire and Dark Pokemon so we can give you the extremely rare...


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Aug 7, 2010)

Jigglypuff statue. Transport it into your game (somehow) and...


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 7, 2010)

explode.apply directly to forehead for maximum...


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

...ease of access to the...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 12, 2010)

truck that hides the Mew.  However...


----------



## Missile (Aug 12, 2010)

...there will be a shiny Mew that is only a toy. But...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 12, 2010)

...that's okay, because it's worth $500 on eBay. sell it and use the money to...


----------



## Missile (Aug 12, 2010)

...buy it again. Then you MUST, and I repeat, MUST...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 13, 2010)

catch missingNo with the cheap $2 Pokeball that your regifted Mew came with.  this...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 13, 2010)

..causes a Spearow to explode. Get the exploded Spearow to make...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 13, 2010)

...Spearow soup. give the soup to Professor Oak in the nearest Pokemon center and he will...


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

...choke on it and die. Then you must...


----------



## Superbird (Aug 13, 2010)

...Take his corpse to the pokemon center. Nurse Joy will...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 14, 2010)

...Eat the corpse and give you a...


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2010)

...mew. Now, you must defeat the Elite Four 20 times, and...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2010)

...take a letter bomb to Gary Oak and...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

...Professor Davies! Gary Oak is blown away, but Davies survives (?)! Instead you must...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 16, 2010)

...revive Gary and kill Davies, as that was your original plan.  However...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 19, 2010)

...He has the only non-Legendary that knows Light Pillar (the final evolutionary step of the Fire Type he offers as a Starter), and he is incredibly hard to kill anyway! So...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 20, 2010)

...use liqwing: the final evoltion of the water starter in my region to kill it. now you will get into an argument over whether my fangame or yami angel christian's fangame is better. now...


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

...Just say "neither", walk out, and go to the Dachét Region...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

... where you must capture a Mudkip. Once you get one, you need to...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 23, 2010)

force it to....


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 29, 2010)

...Eat food made out of...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 29, 2010)

...the charred remains of the nearest building. after committing the necessary arson for this to happen, you will...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2010)

...be pursued by seven angry flaming warlocks. Shoot at them with a...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 1, 2010)

...Consecutive Light Pillar attacks, cuz none of my Fire Pokémon can be beaten by Water Pokémon or their attacks...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2010)

...Face my "YORKSHIRE RAGE!!!"! After they have fallen, you will then have to face my unharmed Fire Pokémon...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2010)

... Charmander, who is level...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 5, 2010)

(Seeing as you mean "with")

...1, who then gets blown away when my Charizard waves one wing! Seeing as they are ready and willing, you need to go with them in order to capture a...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2010)

...Articuno, that live in...


----------



## Flareth (Sep 5, 2010)

....a cave south of Pyrite Town in Orre. Go to...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Sep 6, 2010)

...hell, where you'll find the universe's hottest unmelted non-magical ice cube. with this you must...


----------



## Flareth (Sep 6, 2010)

...rub it on Colin Mochrie's head. This will cause...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 6, 2010)

...Him to glow. Battle him and....


----------



## wolftamer9 (Sep 6, 2010)

... you will unlock a cutscene where his scalp falls off (it turns out it really is just a bald cap). he will give it to you if you give him a mohawk, which is found...


----------



## Flareth (Sep 6, 2010)

...on a robot. You must take a pair of scissors to the robot and cut off the mohawk. After you do, you'll be stopped by...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 7, 2010)

...The Mokey Mokey and Sock Puppets! Now he is appeased...


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 11, 2010)

...guilt. The game will restart, but keep all your Pokemon and stats. This time name your self...


----------



## Missile (Sep 11, 2010)

Derp, and you must be a Male. After this, you'll appear in ... Town. You walk into a secret base and you hear...


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 11, 2010)

...Voltorb's cry. Then you will be in a battle with Godzilla. You must use...


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2010)

...a level 15 Eevee. Attack with...


----------



## Wargle (Sep 11, 2010)

...Flamethrower. It doesn't know the move but it appears there anyway. After you use it Godzilla teleports you to Isshu where you must catch Zerkrom by...


----------



## Missile (Sep 11, 2010)

...turning Ash into a Pokeball. He's supposed to be even weaker than a Pokeball, but you seem to capture Zekrom anyways. Then, you must...


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2010)

...grab a marker and doodle a fish on your arm. That will cause...


----------



## Missile (Sep 11, 2010)

...all Grass-Type Pokemon to eat your arm, with a few Electric Pokemon here and there. After that happens, you notice that they only ate your flesh, and you throw them a bone *pun*. Then...


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2010)

...you must get a new arm. Go to...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 11, 2010)

...the docs at Hiun City, where you will be sailed to Kanto. Fly to Lavender Town and there will now be a Poke Mart. Ask for a new arm and they will give you...


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 11, 2010)

...Pallet Town. Red will give you a *hand* and then battle you. You must use...


----------



## Missile (Sep 11, 2010)

...D3$+r0y@h, and it must be spelled like that. Red will go "LOL" and leave, without battling you. You will be sad. After, you head over to Hoenn and ask May for...


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2010)

her bandana thing. She will battle you for it, her only Pokémon being a lv42 Corby trouser press. If you defeat her, she will turn into an enormous button named Hoolarmahan and appear in your dreams for the next fortnight, threatening that if you talk to your family ever again you will be taken to the "Hoolaramahan Zimanoif".


----------



## Flareth (Sep 12, 2010)

....So, talk to your parents. They will....


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 16, 2010)

...Talk to the Charmed Ones who will banish it with potions made using...


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

...crushed ice, credit cards and hummingbird feathers. You drink it, and it tastes like Hawaiian pizza. The next day...


----------



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

...order Hawaiian pizza. If it tastes like Hawaiian pizza, you must start over. Otherwise...


----------



## Flareth (Sep 28, 2010)

...it tastes of fish. You will faint. When you wake up...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Sep 28, 2010)

...you will still be asleep. tiptoe to the cupboard and get some peanut butter...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 28, 2010)

..only to discover you are out of peanut butter. This makes you scream "GARY MOTHERFUCKING OAK" to the skies, causing....


----------



## ... (Oct 4, 2010)

...him to go into a primal rampage, thus destroying any and all garden gnomes throughout all of the thirty-six and a half worlds. To put them all back together, you must...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 4, 2010)

...press one for instructions in English, and toca el dos para instrucciones en español. To speak to a representative...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Oct 4, 2010)

... stab yourself to death... now. the garden gnomes will be fixed, but being dead, you can't do *anything.* so you must...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 5, 2010)

... destroy the Death Star. When you do, a giant flower will....


----------



## Hogia (Oct 5, 2010)

...descend from the sky and implode. You will wake up, but as Ho-Oh. You decide to...


----------



## Rex (Oct 6, 2010)

...fly over to Bell Tower, but out of nowhere, comes a Pokeball and it catches you. The Pokeball belongs to none other than...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2010)

Red,who will try to kill you,but.....


----------



## Rex (Oct 7, 2010)

...you must use Sacred Fire to roast his ass. After you defeat Red, you will be turned back into a human and transported to...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2010)

Pallet town where Proffeser Oak will say........


----------



## ... (Oct 8, 2010)

"But Thou Must" and sends you on a sidequest that must be completed. To begin, you must...


----------



## HotTorchic (Oct 12, 2010)

... Go to hiun city where you must find a ...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Oct 12, 2010)

...deformed moose. it can be found...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 13, 2010)

...running through the streets screaming " APPLE PIE AND RUBBER CHICKENS!" To catch ut you must...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 18, 2010)

...Make custard using whatever the hell you can find in your cupboard of Halo, Kingdom Hearts, Tomb Raider weapons along with the staff from Starfox Adventures! Having collected these bring them to my kitchen where...


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 18, 2010)

They will transform into a Super Moose Catcher (Copyright). Use it to catch the moose, who will then ...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 18, 2010)

...Catch all of the Legendaries of the Setsu Region (orig.)! Once done...


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 18, 2010)

The legendaries unite to form the ultimate legendary, Chuck Norris, who proceeds to...


----------



## Lili (Oct 19, 2010)

...burn a barn full of owls.  The owls' souls get revenge by...


----------



## darklight2222 (Oct 19, 2010)

eating watermelons and spitting the seeds at you. The seeds suddenly transform into...


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 19, 2010)

... glowing-sticky goo. After you proceed to eat it...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 19, 2010)

...You turn into a Chimchar and start a new game of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. You must rescue...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Oct 19, 2010)

...your partner from a mysterious "flaming monkey pokemon," who every night...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2010)

...Likes to play Metal Gear Rising to annoy the Ninty and Splinter Cell fanboys! You can appease him by giving him a Limited Edition...


----------



## The Awesome Arceus (Oct 22, 2010)

...Water-encrusted Mew. After that you...


----------



## HotTorchic (Oct 25, 2010)

...try to climb a skyscraper in spiderman-style, but to do so you need to catch at least three ariados, and use their parts to turn yourself into some freakish pokeperson, based on the trainer/pokemon fusions you used to make as a kid. Once on top of the building...


----------



## Drage (Oct 30, 2010)

...you must jump before the building...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 18, 2010)

gets demolished by a insane Youngster, who will then tell you...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2010)

...The "fl@ming monkey Pokémon" from before w@s not @ppe@sed! So, to m@ke up for your previous f@ilure you must...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 21, 2010)

use all of your money to buy pokeballs and then...


----------



## Silver (Nov 21, 2010)

...throw a chimichanga in the shape of a moose at a...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 21, 2010)

Picture of Justin Bieber so that...


----------



## Silver (Nov 21, 2010)

...his face if forever spoiled and they now call it 'Changa Fever!' You now have to deal with hundreds of fangirls who...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 21, 2010)

Are blind so they think a tree is JB. You then will receive a phone call from Elm saying He's...


----------



## Silver (Nov 21, 2010)

...figured out how to devolve pokemon! First you must...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 21, 2010)

Get Raikou and give it to Elm to get it devolved into a...


----------



## Birky (Nov 23, 2010)

...Missingno that knows RAEPFACELOLXD then give it a...


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 23, 2010)

...Ditto to breed with so that...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 23, 2010)

You get a pidgey with no legs so it cannot land. It carries the item...


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 23, 2010)

...'target' so that everyone throws pokeballs at it, trying to catch it. But if you do..


----------



## Silver (Nov 23, 2010)

...YOU WILL NEVER CATCH ANOTHER PIDGEY AGAIN. So then you...


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 23, 2010)

Press the A and the L buttons at the same time so that...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 23, 2010)

The pidgey evolves into a pidgeotto with no wings but legs so he can't fly. Teach him...


----------



## Drage (Nov 28, 2010)

...Splash and use it to start Armageddon that...


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 30, 2010)

Oak can finally...


----------



## Glaciachan (Nov 30, 2010)

...Access the powers of the three legendary birds...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 1, 2010)

...Reveal his true face as Kariwa, leader of the Bounts and twin brother of the Head of Silver Mane Lucian who...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 3, 2010)

...despite rumors, DID in fact create...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 3, 2010)

...The Cyber Pokéball Projector, which is used mostly as a...


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 4, 2010)

...toy for minor amusement...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 4, 2010)

...For the Cult of the Mokey Mokey, who...


----------



## Steel Scyther (Dec 6, 2010)

...only exist inside the mind of a...


----------



## Drage (Dec 7, 2010)

...lunatic dewgong who doesn't...


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 10, 2010)

...even brush his teeth...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 13, 2010)

...Without first making a sacrifice to the Egyptian God...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Dec 14, 2010)

...snuffaluffagus, who demands that all his followers...


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 14, 2010)

...dance to "YMCA" every day...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2010)

...To the tune of "In The Navy" while wearing nought but Ugg boots and...


----------



## speedblader03 (Dec 21, 2010)

...fake moustaches. Then the sky will...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 22, 2010)

...start to drop cupcakes, and you must eat them all, except for the green ones. After you've done this, your...


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 22, 2010)

...Pikachu will grow to a gigantic size and invade Tokyo...


----------



## hyphen (Dec 23, 2010)

And you must.....


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 28, 2010)

...Make everyone start Morris-Dancing around a fire, celebrating the existence of the Mokey Mokey now that it's the festival of the...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 3, 2011)

Tepig, where bullets are thrown into the...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 4, 2011)

Bush of Arceus, in which...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

Ferrets run around being little pests! So in response...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

...you go to to the pokemon center and punch nurse joy in the face, causing a glitch where all pidgey have turned into...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Gyarados, which blow up the Pokemon Center. You are now in...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

...a coma. When you awake in 258 years, the world's supply of...


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 9, 2011)

...snow has run out, and you must save the world by...


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

...trading a Metapod for a Glaceon and...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

...inhaling large amounts of helium.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 9, 2011)

The temporary increase in the pitch of your voice caused by the helium will allow you to summon a giant Ice-type Zubat which will...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 10, 2011)

..Worshipping the hypnotoad. then, a...


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

spunky the raichu said:


> ..Worship the hypnotoad. then, a...


miniature Arceus will materialise, which will...


----------



## Dar (Oct 10, 2011)

summon a ukelele which starts to sing...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

A glitched up version of the dragon ball z kai theme song. then...


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 11, 2011)

...Regice appears out of nowhere and uses Sheer Cold on...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 11, 2011)

the Jewel of Life, which then...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

...Explodes three times. To activate the next part, go to the pokemon center and...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 11, 2011)

give the lady a Manaphy that knows...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

...Super glitch. The you will have to take one onix and an apiom and plaace them in the daycare.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

When you get the egg back, raise it 'til it hatches into what can only be described as a serpent rock monkey who knows an incredibly complicated move called "Shotgun-Sword combo", which...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

...Has the same effect as super glitch or secret power when used upside-down.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

So now with this power in hand, you must head to the forest of Moo wherein you must bring a shrubbery to the Knights of the Blue Flame (as the Knights of nii are on strike over pay issues since they started working for British Leyland) who will charge you with the task of...

(Be careful now, me, Inuzuka007, PhaRaoH and Krazoa are all Knights of the Blue Flame, and PhaRaoH's got quite a temper on her... When she's upset... Which is rarely... Stop doing that...)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Convining a man his dead parrot is alive.
XD


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the hardest part of the cheat. Once you have completed that, steal a pork CHOP from...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Your mom. If you fail, you will go into a pokemon-less battle, where your mom...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

has Hyper Beam, pork CHOP throw, and...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Tea's Ready! The latter is obviously the most dangerous move as...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

...the tea is very hot. If it hits you...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Your character will spin around, dissapear, and later appear in the graveyard as a phantom.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

Along with the ghost of the trainer from that freaky video PhaRaoH once showed me, even though I think it was actually a hoax...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

You battle the ghost. You have to lose, because...


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

If you win it will erase your savefile and your game will freeze every time you get into a battle. Then you need to find Russia's scarf, after which...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

a jumping fish appears. Catch it, and scream these words...


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

"STOP LOOKING LIKE A SQUID OR ROSE WILL WIPE YOU FROM EXISTENCE!" The fish will go crazy and attempt to...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Jump.
You must stop it by having a poliwrath that knows psychic.....


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

, Hydro Cannon, Leaf Storm, and Splash. Use...


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

Splash. The fish will die from laughter. Then the Poliwrath will try to eat your...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Victini, but the Victini will reply by...


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

stealing Russia's scarf from you and summon him. Russia will then proceed to kolkolkol and then kill the Poliwrath, after which...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

It will come back to life as a zombie and kill....


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

Russia(how did it do that?). Then Belarus will show up and kill the zombie and the Victini out of rage and love for her brother. You must run away before she reaches you, and...
((Belarus wants to marry Russia even though they're brother and sister for some reason.))


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

...Teach seven dogs to jump rope while....


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

eating chocolate pie and jumping over...


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

Subway. Then you must take the dogs and give them to Professor Oak, after which he will...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

give you a magic egg. Hatch it by..


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

Eating some wurst and talking to it in German, after which it will hatch into...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

...Germany, which at level 23 evolves into...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 29, 2011)

...Nazi Germany, and consequentially learns the move...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

...Special beam cannon....


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

...which throws nuclear radioactive glowy stuff at the enemy. However, the glowy stufff is filled with...


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

Italian grenades, which blow up at unknown times. You must now de-evolve Nazi Germany back into Germany by finding an Italy and then...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

getting it to feed Nazi Germany mouldy...


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Soupfish.
Then insert twelve...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

dollars into a Giratina's...


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

...butt, and watch it suck you into the reverse world.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Once you're in the Reverse World, you have to find an icy...


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

...fire, which will melt into a puddle. You must drink the puddle to...


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

BITE A PUPPY'S HEAD OFF OUT OF PURE RAGE, WHICH WILL CAUSE...


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 31, 2011)

...An underwater volcano to erupt, which causes...


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 31, 2011)

...a fantroll obsessed with "sn*w" to appear and give you...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

...Twilight Sparkle's eye. Progress deeper into the Reverse World and insert the eye into...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

...A statue of a Xaviern glomping a neko wearing Ugg Boots...


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

. When you have done that, the ground will start shaking, due to...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

...The neko trying to paw at the glowy purple string I am dangling in front of her...


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

...and you will fall into....


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 3, 2011)

A hole. Find pinkie Pie in said hole and throw a party with her so that...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

...The neko won't feel too bad about being away from the glowy purple string!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Then you have to battle a sudowudo tree by simply using cut on it...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

...until it's as close as you can get to 50% health on it, and then you run away, and use fly to get to...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

...if you aren't Jirachu you only get to battle her once and she won't give you a mega lucario afterwards...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

when you go to korrina's grampa or something he gets very angry at you for flirting with korrina unless you are jirachu and he puts you on a wailmer for johto


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

The wailmer than does a rick roll. xD This is because...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

...of that weird man in gamefreak with a bad sense of humour who programmed this 100% legit cheat into the game...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

The weird man also likes drinking soda so he can burp the alphabet, so he added a joke about that in the game xD Which also leads to....


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

that temple in johto witch leads to a level 9999 arceus EV trained in all stats (full IV's too and it's shiny this is very real can we get some likes...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

The battles are gonna be tough, but, if you just use punches, you can get through ALL of them! Its a bit easy, though, so to make things harder again, you have ta...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

...spam thunder punch which will lower arceauses level by 100 each time and lower it's defense by a million and then when you catch it it's level will be equal to the levels it lost in battle...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

It gives you the power to BECOME A MAGICAL GIRL. I, of course, accept. I wonder, if others don't accept, if this would happen....


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

...all this is completely legit by the way and not fake...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Emmy becomes a Magical Girl, too, and her powers have to do with being LOUD. If she gets loud enough, this happens...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

...arceus becomes level 1million...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

And he turns into Kyuubey from Madoka Majika and tricks more people into becoming magical girls and some even into becoming magical boys :P But when all the power goes wrong....


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Everything freezes...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Including time. Which causes MissingNo. on the loose! :O And then...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

MissingNo runs around like craazy. Then...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

4enemy comes and recalls MissingNo. and he announces he's the king of the glitches. And he asks Greninlucarizardlup if he'd like to battle him :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Greninlucarizardlup declines. 4enemy then decides to battle Ash Ketchum instead. Ash accepts, then...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

He trips on a glitched banana peal and turns into Dawn! He blushes, because he knows he's in form of the girl he loves :D even if its glitchy xD and then...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

The actual Dawn shows up, she's so surprised, she decides to...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Korrina decides to give you a make-over...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

She puts some pink glitter eye shadow on my eyes :3 its beautiful. I then kiss her :3 Then a treasure pops up randomly. It is...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

A chocolate cake! :P


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

KIRBY appears and eats it! Then another treasure appears. It looks like a go kart. It might be something from the world of...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Mario Kart! Ash decides to play a race of it.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Dawn wants to race with Ash too. Suddenly, Ash is Ash again, and he's in a mega cool red racing suit. And Dawn is in a pink one. They are going to team up, and they'll be facing...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Mario and Luigi.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Mario and Luigi high five each other before they team up to take down ash and dawn. Dawn and Ash high five as well. Pikachu and Buneary get out some racing flags and Buneary is dressed as a cheerleader. Now Lucarizard can narrate the race! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

The race starts. Mario and Luigi quickly manage to get in the lead. The fans watch from the stands, Pikachu and Buneary are cheering for Ash and Dawn. Ash thinks of a strategy for him to take the lead and get ahead of Mario and Luigi. Suddenly, Ash and Dawn...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Get an AWESOME power up that makes them go super fast! Dawn also becomes a magical girl, and uses an epic shield to protect her and ash from any other karts bumping into them. They then kiss, as they approach the finish line....BUT DO THEY WIN? :P (talk about cheats haha x'D this game is epic xD)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Ash and Dawn manage to just win, but Mario and Luigi finish only a few seconds behind them. After the race, they all get out of their karts and shake hands with each other.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Dawn's Magical Girl powers go away after the race is over, and Ash's hat turns into a Wario hat somehow (XD). Dawn tells Ash the hat is cool, and the hat has a strange power, and that power is...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Free chocolate bars come out of the hat. But...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

The chocolate bars explode! But then, Dawn is a Magical Girl again, and Ash becomes a Magical Boy partner for her, and the two of them have MissingNo. powers. They use these powers to....


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Teach their Pokemon new moves. The new moves include...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Power Up Punch, Alphabet Belch, ALL YOUR BASE, and I'M GOING TO 7TH HOUR. The effects of the last of these 4 moves include....


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Them being strong and confident for a couple of minutes. They also...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Belch the alphabet together while eating nachos because they no longer care if people think its weird. xD This is because...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Of some energy they have. They also use their extra energy to...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Go to 7th hour with Melanie to learn how to use Giant Robots because Jirachu is actually Clemont. The real Clemont comes by, and he tells them...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

That no one will ever be as strong as he is. He then walks away and leave to go...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

To the bathroom, so he can belch the alphabet without judgement from Serena. Serena comes by, hears what he's doing in the bathroom, and asks him this question...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Do you know which way is the 7th hour classroom? Clemont says yes, and leads her in the direction to the classroom. Along the way...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

He accidentally burps loudly right next to Serena. A MissingNo. gasps at Clemonts manners! And Serena then tells him...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

That it's embarrassing her by him doing them. Clemont apologises, look embarrassed, then carries on showing Serena the way to 7th hour classroom. Meanwhile, Ash and Dawn...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Ash and Dawn sing the "ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US SONG" with cool matching red rock guitars. As they got to the "Take off every zig!" part, Serena disides to...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Try and interrupt their singing. However, Dawn...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Tells Serena that Ash isn't interested in her, because he likes Dawn's cool contest dresses better. Serena turns into A DARK MAGICAL GIRL, and challenges Dawn to a Dark vs Light battle. So Dawn then...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Says "I don't need any powers to defeat you, Serena." Dawn proceeds to sing the lyrics to her and Ash's duet H_igh Touch..._


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Busy telling Ash and Dawn that they have such a strong bond and would make a great couple. Ash and Dawn smile, look at each other, then kiss.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Dawn appears, joins in with burping the alphabet in Serena's face, Serena gets humiliated. Serena then transforms back, runs away and says "I'll get you next time!"


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

That his show was their childhoods. Then, Serena comes back...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

And tells everyone "ALL DAWN'S ASH WILL BELONG TO ME!". Then we all burp LOUDLY. Serena growls at us, and poofs away in a huff of smoke, like Trixie, cept not as cool. Then Trixie comes by, and she tells everyone...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

"I like strawberries!" Then Ash's Greninja shows up.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

He has Serena with him, because Serena wants to pick up on that Magical Fight with Dawn now. She doesn't care if people burp now: She REALLY wants to take down Pearlshipping. So Dawn transforms, since Serena is so persistent. And then...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

Dawn makes some food appear, then throws it at Serena, covering her in ketchup, pasta sauce, and soup. Serena then attacks Dawn by throwing a bowl of soup aimed at her direction, but Dawn dodges out of the way last second. Dawn then sprays Serena with a Hydro Pump that she ordered Greninja to use. Serena attempts to charge and tackle Dawn to the ground, but Dawn dodges and Serena smashes into a wall. Serena falls to the ground, shakes the bump on her head, then decides to disappear quickly before she loses any more battles against Dawn.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Greninja smiles at Dawn, after she wins the fight. He then puts her hand into Ash's, and makes a happy belch, cos he is a frog. Ash and Dawn gaze into each others eyes lovingly, and then...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 18, 2020)

They wrap their arms around each other's waists and share a passionate kiss.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 23, 2020)

Scallion pancakes, ummm... Lo mein.... various dumplings, and, uh.... Szechaun sauce! 

Rick and Morty steal all the Szechuan sauce and hoard it in Dimension C-137, bruh!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 23, 2020)

is this even a cheat anymore 0.o


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 23, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> is this even a cheat anymore 0.o


Its a weird, weiiiird cheat that feels like a roleplay....xDDDD

The next thing that happened in the cheat was Emmy becomes Marnie xD


----------

